# Gadget Guru: At what time?



## krazyfrog (Nov 18, 2006)

Can anyone tell me at what time does Gadget Guru telecast on NDTV Profit? Also tell me the time of its repeat telecast if you know it.


----------



## subratabera (Nov 18, 2006)

Wed 4:30 PM --> Digital Duniya (NDTV Profit)

Fri 4:30 PM --> Cell Guru (NDTV Profit)
Fri 8:30 PM --> Gadget Guru (NDTV Profit)

Sat 2:00 PM --> Gadget Guru (NDTV Profit)
Sat 5:30 PM --> Digital Duniya (NDTV Profit)
Sat 6:30 PM --> Gadget Guru (NDTV Profit)


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 18, 2006)

oops.. wrong post.

Deleted.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 18, 2006)

Check in you local newspaper


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 18, 2006)

subratabera said:
			
		

> Wed 4:30 PM --> Digital Duniya (NDTV Profit)
> 
> Fri 4:30 PM --> Cell Guru (NDTV Profit)
> Fri 8:30 PM --> Gadget Guru (NDTV Profit)
> ...


Thanks Subratabera!


----------



## outlaw (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks


----------



## subratabera (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome...

I am also a fan of such programs.


----------



## ramprasad (Nov 19, 2006)

thx


----------



## reddick (Dec 12, 2006)

I like 'Tech Check' on 'M TV' every saturday  Lots of gadgets n IT products revealed two times a week  *Recommened MUST SEE *


----------

